# Cactus Wren



## MissMia (Apr 19, 2008)

From my roll thru the 'hood this morning. This is the state bird of Arizona


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 20, 2008)

why did you put this in the just for fun section??? i think it great!!!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 20, 2008)

Great shot.  Lovely little bird.

Good to hear that you are able to get out and about.  All the better for taking your camera along.


----------



## MissMia (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Beth! 

I thought it could be a little sharper and it felt like a snapshot to me.

Thanks K! It is good to get outside for a little bit.


----------

